# How to check if my Fein Turbo II HEPA is working as advertised?



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

I originally wanted a very inexpensive but very quiet shop-vac to use with an Oneida Dust-Deputy as a compact dust collection solution for woodworking in my small apartment.

After a lot of research, I learned that "inexpensive" and "quiet" were mutually exclusive. Fortunately, I found a Fein Turbo II HEPA at a semi-reasonable price and bought it NIB.

It works, suction seems decent, but how do I check if it's actually delivering as much suction power as advertised?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TCWood said:


> I originally wanted a very inexpensive but very quiet shop-vac to use with an Oneida Dust-Deputy as a compact dust collection solution for woodworking in my small apartment.
> 
> After a lot of research, I learned that "inexpensive" and "quiet" were mutually exclusive. Fortunately, I found a Fein Turbo II HEPA at a semi-reasonable price and bought it NIB.
> 
> It works, suction seems decent, but how do I check if it's actually delivering as much suction power as advertised?


This may require connecting a large manometer to the inlet of the vacuum and see how much head of water it is able to pull. The spec state 90in of water column.

I have both the Turbo II and Turbo III which is rated at 99in water column.

I do notice a big difference at the end of the hose. This is due to the Turbo II using a 1 1/4in hose x 16ft hose, vs the Turbo III using a 2 1/2in x 10ft hose.

I feel the Turbo II hose has a lot more pressure drop which translates to less effective suction at the attachment.

You could try connecting a shorter 2 1/2in hose with a reducer at the vacuum inlet to see if this increases effective suction at the end of the hose.


----------



## TCWood (Aug 27, 2010)

A shorter hose makes sense just because I'm adding a Dust Deputy to it, so there's no need for a long hose to connect the two.

I wonder if the hose that comes with the Dust Deputy Deluxe kit would fit.

Do you find that the "Safety Bag" with the paper bag secondary filter reduces suction? It might be unnecessary since I'll be adding the Dust Deputy and if disconnecting it makes a difference, it could be worth it. I just don't want to clog up the HEPA filter. Those things are crazy expensive!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TCWood said:


> A shorter hose makes sense just because I'm adding a Dust Deputy to it, so there's no need for a long hose to connect the two.
> 
> I wonder if the hose that comes with the Dust Deputy Deluxe kit would fit.
> 
> Do you find that the "Safety Bag" with the paper bag secondary filter reduces suction? It might be unnecessary since I'll be adding the Dust Deputy and if disconnecting it makes a difference, it could be worth it. I just don't want to clog up the HEPA filter. Those things are crazy expensive!


I use paper bags in both the Turbo II and III.

I purchased the Turbo III first and it has a cloth filter. This was so messy to clean, I replaced it with the HEPA filter and paper bags. I do not feel any difference in performance, but MUCH easier to empty the bag when full.

I have experienced a few paper bags tearing. When this happens the HEPA filter will quickly clog up. It can be cleaned, but another case of mess. I take mine outside and clean off with a brush then finish with compressed air. It helps if the wind is blowing away from you.

The Turbo II was purchased last year and came with the HEPA filter and paper bag.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The manometer would likely be the only way...


----------

